# Thinking about Rainbows



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I've got a 5ft 100 gallon tank currently set up as a Tanganyikan community. I'm having serious thoughts on selling off a number of the fish and moving the ones I really like to a smaller tank. That will free up the tank for "something new."

I'm familiar with but not well versed in central americans. One of the fish that I've always wanted to keep but haven't yet is Herotilapia Multispinosa. I'm trying to think of what I would/could do if I got some for this tank.

So help me out with this thought experiment. I need ideas on what I can mix in with these guys. I'm open to most suggestions, only caveat is that "species only" is out and so is having the Rainbows be the only cichlids. Doesn't have to be CA only, it can be SA/CA.

Some fish I like the looks of: Sajica, Severum, Convicts, Jack Dempsey, Nics, Chocolates, Firemouths...ok, I suppose I could list just about all of them, so I'll stop.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Very mild mannered for a CA cichlid!
IME and IMO, long term, there is a very good chance it will not do so well with other CA cichlids. If you are going to keep it with other cichlids, I would consider some SA cichlids such as Angelfish, festivum and blue acara. Anything that is NOT CA, and anything that is not too aggressive in comparison to other cichlids. Most small community fish would be fine as long as they can not be easily swallowed.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Hmmmm, ok. I knew they were pretty mild, but I've seen a number of tanks with them and other CAs in it on youtube, though obviously that's not necessarily a great source. I'd like to try them in with a community first, though, and I do have a 20long that could become their home if it came to that.

Also, Angels and festivum are out because I just do not particularly care for them. Blue Acara might be interesting, though.


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

My vote would be for some severums and the new to the hobby electric blue acara. There are a variety of different severum's so you would be able to have a variety of colors and the electric blue acara's resemble the colors of electric blue jack dempseys.

Jack dempseys, salvini, firemouths, nics etc can be very aggressive. I actually had all of the above in my 75 a juveniles and soon found out that there was no way they were all going to get along.

I now have two male severums, an electric blue jack dempsey, 2 bosemani rainbowfish and a l128 pleco in my 75gallon. Doesn't seem like very many fish, but you have to remember SA/CA cichlids tend to get rather large when they mature. This thread shows my progression (note all of the fish i've had to rehome). viewtopic.php?f=30&t=246505

Good luck and take pictures of your tank and stock when you decide on what you are going to purchase.

- H


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I'll start another thread for this, but I'm thinking of putting rainbows in a 20Long. What are some good tank mates for them in a tank this size? I'm guessing no other cichlids.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello,

In my personal opinion, the fascinating thing about rainbows IS there mild mannered behavior. In the wild, these guys live in close proximity to each other, so have evolved ritualized aggression (gill flaring, shaking their bodies, mock charges, etc) instead of the traditional lip locking and all out brawling we see in other cichlids. So what that means for us is that we can up their numbers, and watch them fuss, squabble, and breed without worrying about injuries. I personally have a 125g setup for rainbows. I bought a dozen juveniles to start, but those are still growing out. Saturday I added 4m2f adults, and they are great! The males are constantly trying to get the females to spawn, while fussing with each other. Time will tell how long this behavior last, since they have not been in the tank long. I can't wait for my juveniles to grow out so I can see how a group of 10-15 interact.

In the twenty long, I would not keep anything with them. In a 125g, you could give Honduran red points a try. Cryptohero chetumalensis was also a very mild central in my experience. I would stay away from all of the larger centrals, which really only leaves Cryptoheros and Thorichthys. But like I said, I think we are cheating ourselves by not enjoying the fish by themselves. But most Cryptoheros are going to be too rough. Thorichthys may well be too rough as well.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah, that is something I was thinking of with my 100 gallon. But I decided I couldn't part with my Tanganyikans just yet, plus the wife wasn't too keen on that either. But rainbows are in my head now, so I'm getting them for a 20 Long. Do you have any pictures or video of your tank? I'd love to see it.


----------



## ahud (Aug 22, 2009)

No not yet, like I said I just added in the adults Saturday and the juveniles are still growing out. I just moved into a new place two weeks ago, so the tank is pretty bare. I need to get around to getting some rock and driftwood in there! Once I get the tank going I will try to remember to post a thread on it.


----------

